
Want to Kill Your Economy? Have MBA Programs Churn Out Takers Not Makers - ultrasociality
https://evonomics.com/want-to-kill-your-economy-have-mba-programs/
======
bediger4000
You could also institute a "permission culture", where every person who wants
to do something has to check up with every possible idea or mechanism owner,
and get explicit permission to do something.

A permission culture has a double whammy in that after getting burned a few
times, everyone will consult with a lawyer before asking permission. That puts
2 layers of "takers" in the process at every decision point.

